# Nach Routerwechsel kein Zugriff mehr auf Synology DS213j



## Hotschy681 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

bin gerade von der Telekom auf VDSL umgestellt worden, das ging mit einem Routerwechsel einher.

Habe jetzt den Speedport W724V.

Seit dem Wechsel finde ich die 213j nicht mehr, bzw. im WIN zeigt mir der Assistent an, "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"

Aufbau ist haargenau wie vorher:

213j hängt an Switch, der ist verbunden mit den Netzwerkdosen im Haus.
An diesem Switch hängt auch der neue Router.

Habe auch noch eine Buffalo NAS - dasselbe Problem.

Auch wenn ich mit den IP Adressen von vorher versuche auf die Geräte zuzugreifen passiert nichts.

Internet geht, auch mein BR-Player hat über die selbe Konfiguration Zugriff aufs Netz.

Ich vermute, dass das Problem beim Router liegt (Firewall, etc.) habe aber nichts gefunden, wo ich die FW deaktivieren könnte (um mal zu testen).

Wahrscheinlich nur ein simpler - aber nerviger - Fehler.

Danke für Hilfe vorab!


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Mai 2014)

Moin,

versuch mal die DS mit http://find.synology.com zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (6. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, das brachte auch nix. Habe das Problem mittlerweile gefunden, es lag an den IP Adressen.


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Mai 2014)

Vermutlich falsch konfigurierter DHCP Server?
Falsche IP Adresse des Routers?
Das hatte mein Sohn auch mal geschafft... Wir hatten einen neuen Router bekommen und mein Sohn hängt den gleich ins vorhanden Netzwerk. Schwupp und schon ging nix mehr. 
Nicht mal eben schnelleres I-Netz...  Hat sich selber ausgesperrrt. Wie Türe zu und den Schlüssel weggeworfen.
Man kam auch nicht mehr übers Netz an den Router "dran". Erstmal direkt an den PC anschließen und richtig konfigurieren...


----------



## Dunnie (13. Juni 2015)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, das brachte auch nix. Habe das Problem mittlerweile gefunden, es lag an den IP Adressen.



Guten Morgen.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Seit einiger zeit bootet die Synology mit einer falschen IP-Adresse und wird daher im LAN nicht erkannt. Ich vermute auch dass das Problem erstmals zeitgleich mit meinem neuen Router aufgetreten ist. Dort scheint aber alles korrekt eingestellt zu sein.
Was war bei die konkret die Lösung ?

Grüße, wolfgang


----------



## Hotschy681 (13. Juni 2015)

Oh, ist schon ne Weile her... Ich hab der NAS ne feste IP gegeben und die dann im Router hinterlegt.


----------



## Dunnie (13. Juni 2015)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Oh, ist schon ne Weile her... Ich hab der NAS ne feste IP gegeben und die dann im Router hinterlegt.



ok, danke. Das hab ich auch schon probiert. Laut NAS-Protokoll wird trotzdem beim Booten eine falsche IP-Adresse zugewiesen. Erst wenn ich das Ding manuell neustarte bekommt es die richtige Adresse. Aber nach dem nächsten geplanten Shutdown/Boot up gibt es wieder das gleiche Problem.

Grüße, Wolfgang


----------



## Hotschy681 (13. Juni 2015)

Da kann ich nicht weiter helfen. Es gibt da aber einige gute Foren, die sich auf solche Probleme spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Juni 2015)

Du musst in deinem Router den IP-Bereich für DHCP begrenzen.
Also nicht 192.168.xxx.1 - 192.168.xxx.255
sondern nur 192.168.xxx.100 - 192.168.xxx.255
Der Router dürfte 192.168.xxx.1 haben.
Dem NAS gibst du dann 192.168.xxx.10



> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse#Besondere_IP-Adressen
> 192.168.0.0/16 192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.255.255 Netzwerk für den privaten Gebrauch


----------



## Dunnie (13. Juni 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Du musst in deinem Router den IP-Bereich für DHCP begrenzen.
> Also nicht 192.168.xxx.1 - 192.168.xxx.255
> sondern nur 192.168.xxx.100 - 192.168.xxx.255
> Der Router dürfte 192.168.xxx.1 haben.
> Dem NAS gibst du dann 192.168.xxx.10



Hallo Helmut,

Danke ...  
Das heißt, die fix vergebene NAS-Adresse darf nicht im DHCP Adressbereich liegen ?
Bei mir ist der DHCP-Bereich 10.0.0.1 bis 10.0.0.99 und die statische IP-Adresse des NAS ist 10.0.0.5
Mit dem alten Router hatte das allerdings so funktioniert.

Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juni 2015)

Jau, so sollte es sein.
Sonst kann es Konflikte geben.
Ich habe hier im Netz auch einigen Geräten eine feste IP gegeben, wie unseren beiden TechniSat PVRs.
Über die Anschaffung eines NAS denke ich gerade nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunnie (14. Juni 2015)

Soeben ausprobiert ...
Der Router lässt eine statische IP-Adresse nur im DHCP-Bereich zu.
Ist das bei dir anders ?

Grüße, Wolfgang


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich habe eine Fritzbox...


----------



## Bench (15. Juni 2015)

Die statische IP gibt man im Gerät ein, nicht im Router.
Wenn die statische IP im DHCP-Bereich liegt, funktioniert das schon auch, eben solange, bis der Router für ein neues Gerät diese IP dynmisch vergibt und sie somit zweimal im Netz sind


----------



## Piefke (15. Juni 2015)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, einem Gerät eine feste IP zuzuweißen:
1. im Gerät DHCP deaktivieren und eine feste IP außerhalb des DHCP IP-Breichs des Routers eintragen
2. im Router dem Gerät (über MAC-Adresse) eine dauerhafte IP verpassen und im Gerät DHCP aktiiveren


----------



## heuchler (17. Juni 2015)

Man vergibt NIEMALS einem Endgerät eine feste IP OHNE diese auch im DHCP Server zu reservieren.
Das muss parallel konfiguriert werden.
Heißt: 
Endgerät bekommt die 192.168.2.105
DHCP Reservierung MAC 01:02:03:04:05:06 = IP 192.168.2.105

Wenn das Endgerät über die Leasezeit hinaus nicht am Netzwerk hängt und sich ein anderes Gerät genau diese IP zieht (weil ja laut DHCP wieder frei), kommt es zu einem IP-Adressenkonflikt. Das wird in solchen privaten Umgebungen zu Stress führen, aber in produktiven proefessionellen Netzwerken ist es häufig mehr als nur ein Ärgernis.


----------



## Dunnie (17. Juni 2015)

Ich habe nun im Router eine statische IP für das NAS erstellt und im NAS "Netzwerkkonfiguration automatisch erhalten (DHCP)" aktiviert. 
Der DHCP-Server im NAS ist deaktiviert. Das NAS scheint nun wieder regelmäßig über seine zugewiesene IP-Adresse 10.0.0.5 erreichbar zu sein.

Das Problem war vorher dass das Gerät jeweils am Morgen (nach dem geplanten Bootvorgang) nicht erreichbar war. Erst nach dem Herunterfahren und Neustart mittels Power-Taste war sie dann wieder im LAN erreichbar.  Das scheint nun wieder behoben zu sein.
Der Grund war wohl, dass ich zusätzlich zur statischen Adresse im Router diese Adresse dem NAS auch manuell zugewiesen hatte.

Mich irritiert allerdings dass es seit einiger Zeit (möglicherweise seit einem Routerwechsel vor ein paar Wochen) im Protokoll den folgenden täglichen Eintrag nach dem Bootvorgang gibt: 
"*IP address [169.254.34.109] and subnet mask [255.255.0.0] were assigned to the DHCP client on [LAN 1].*"
Weder die IP Adresse noch die Subnet mask sind korrekt.  
Diesen Eintrag gab es auch heute morgen - trotz Zuordnung der statischen IP 10.0.0.5 per DHCP. 
Aber wie gesagt, das NAS ist dennoch unter 10.0.0.5 erreichbar.

Hat jemand eine Idee wodurch dieser "fehlerhafte" Protokolleintag verursacht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (18. Juni 2015)

Diese IP Adresse ist eine Zeroconf Adresse.
Vielleicht hat der Router /DHCP  auch einfach ein Problem mit einem Klasse A Netz.
Würde mich ja interessieren.


----------



## Dunnie (19. Juni 2015)

Leider war die Lösung nur von kurzer Dauer 
Nach einem Tag treten wieder die gleichen Probleme auf: 

Beim Neustart hat die DS 213j wieder die falsche IP-Adresse *169.254.34.109 *obwohl sie wie oben beschrieben 10.0.0.5 über DHCP erhalten sollte. Der Synology Assistent findet sie zwar unter 169.254.34.109, sie ist aber nicht erreichbar, vermutlich weil das für das LAN keine gültige IP-Adresse ist. Nach Power off/Power on hat sie dann wieder 10.0.0.5 - aber nur bis zum nächsten morgen (nächtliche Ruhepause bis 08:00).

Ich habe zuhause noch einen alten Router von A1 herumliegen und testweise einen Routertausch durchgeführt. Problem ist auch mit diesem unverändert.

Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## heuchler (19. Juni 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, ich würde mal die Adresse auf einen üblichen Bereich 192.168.x.x / 255.255.255.0 ändern.
Oder hat sich mit dem Tausch des A1 Routers auch der IP Adressbereich geändert?

Hast Du das Synology mal zurückgesetzt?
Läuft auf der Kiste vielleicht irgendein nachträglich installierter DHCP Server Service?


----------



## Dunnie (3. Juli 2015)

Schaut nun so aus als ob das Problem am Switch liegt. Ich habe den PC und die Synology an einem TP-Link Switch (TL -G1008D) hängen.
Wenn ich die beiden nun direkt an den Router hänge bekommt die Synology nach dem Booten die richtige IP-Adresse zugewiesen.
Hängen sie am Switch, scheint es Probleme bei IP-Adressvergabe über DHCP zu geben. 
Kennt das jemand ?


----------



## heuchler (3. Juli 2015)

Ja, allerdings nur in großen Umgebungen und dann auch in langen Abständen.
Switch Neustart, dann wurden wieder IPs zugewiesen.


----------

